# Military funerals



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

So... the US Supreme Court has ruled that you have the right under the First Amendment to protest military funerals... I invite you to start your protest in my front yard.... and we can see if your First Amendment is better than my Second Amendment..... 

I just can't see how people can be so ignorant!!

What do you all think?


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Maxx1 said:


>


Sometimes self-descriptions can be just so "on the money!":evil:


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

the young sgt from Saginaw will be buried today,if those idiots should appear you may see me on the six oclock news:sad:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'll kick in 100 dollars towards your bond.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll also contribute. Rarely do I condone violence but I sometimes can make exceptions.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

You may have stumbled upon a subject that everyone will agree on.

It is disgusting that people will hide behind the very freedoms they would not have if it were not for the blood of our brave soldiers.


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> I'll kick in 100 dollars towards your bond.


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm no trying to start crap, and don't get me wrong, I don't agree with the Phelps followers but the US Supreme Court upheld their right to the 1st amendment....you or I may not agree with their decision but goverment infringment on your constitutional rights is a scary thought...

Before this post gets slammed just know I am a US Soldier and Veteran.


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

I am a very laid back person and it takes a lot to get me upset but this absolutely sickens me. As someone who is leaving for bootcamp in 4 months, and has many friends in Afghanistan at this very moment fighting for our freedom. I know not everyone supports WHY we are fighting this war, but I don't know a damn person and don't care to who doesn't support our troops. This sick group of individuals from Westboro Baptist Church should be charged with treason and deported. In my opinion if your taking part in something so disgusting to the men and women who have given their lives FOR OUR FREEDOM by no means should you be PRIVILEGED enough to live in this GREAT country. I know things have been getting bad in the US over the years, but there is no where else I would want to be a citizen. I think a lot of us forget about how good we have it here, things have gotten bad, but in my opinion we still live in the BEST GOD DAMN COUNTRY IN THE WORLD.

Hooked4life


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

hooked4life said:


> This sick group of individuals from Westboro Baptist Church should be charged with treason and deported. In my opinion if your taking part in something so disgusting to the men and women who have given their lives FOR OUR FREEDOM by no means should you be PRIVILEGED enough to live in this GREAT country.


 
How about half of the country in the 70's should they be deported for how they treated Soldiers back in Vietnam.


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Its not a rational option obviously it just sickens me...you know? By the way thank you for you service>

hooked4life


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

Treason during a time of war gets you a .223 in the forehead...not deported, I'm more inclined for the forehead option with these citizens.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that we just found a good reason to have a statewide meet and greet for members of this site. I have read that there are groups that band together to form human chains to keep these scum from getting anywhere close to funerals. The next time they are in our great state, I say we get together.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

This one works as well.




> http://patriotguard.org/


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

SmithDerek16 said:


> How about half of the country in the 70's should they be deported for how they treated Soldiers back in Vietnam.


They way soldiers were treated coming back from Vietnam was disgusting, but I don't think it was anywhere near half of the country. Unfortunately sometimes the media spins the minority into more than they are.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

Sgt Kristopher Gould age 25 second tour,standing room only an the Patriot Guards were there in full force,didn't see anyone from Westboro,only good thing about that is I'll be sleeping in my own bed tonight,Rest in Peace Sgt:sad:


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I believe that the Westboro church folk have the right to say whatever they want. A law banning their behavior won't solve anything. It will only make them martyrs and just make things worse for everyone else.

With that said, I have to admit that I would smile if they were gunned down. They're just asking for it.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

boutdun said:


> Sgt Kristopher Gould age 25 second tour,standing room only an the Patriot Guards were there in full force,didn't see anyone from Westboro,only good thing about that is I'll be sleeping in my own bed tonight,Rest in Peace Sgt:sad:


Rest In Peace Sgt. Kristopher Gould. I wish I had something insightful to say, but I don't. But, I am thankful that the survivors didn't have to deal with the lunatics from westboro baptist.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Check this video out.


http://www.bikerspost.com/video/video/show?id=2153104:Video:408682


----------

